# I stopped driving. Anyone else?



## UberIdiot55 (Jul 31, 2015)

Since the rate hike I am too angry to log on and drive for Uber. I start a job in one month so fortunately I have this luxury. I feel really bad for people who need to drive in order to live. It's awful. 

I'm trying Lyft, and was surprised I got a few rides in an hour period on Friday. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jerseyboy (Jul 20, 2015)

I quit too. Not worth the bullshit. Nasty riders that destroy your car. It only took me less than 2 months to toss in the towel. If uber gets some business religion and raise prices I would do it . I urge everyone to stop the madness you are a sucker if you do this for less than 3 bucks a mile


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup, I stopped driving in April. It took less than a month to give Travis the bird.

I totally agree with you Jerseyboy. Absolutely no less than $3.00 a mile to kill my car.


----------



## marcello9898 (Aug 2, 2015)

UberIdiot55 said:


> Since the rate hike I am too angry to log on and drive for Uber. I start a job in one month so fortunately I have this luxury. I feel really bad for people who need to drive in order to live. It's awful.
> 
> I'm trying Lyft, and was surprised I got a few rides in an hour period on Friday.
> upGood luck everyone.


I'm done too. Uber is a joke with the fare decreases. No passengers have ever complained about the fares. Uber keeps lowering the rates based on tests. Well guess what, Atlanta, Dallas, Houston are different cities in regards to transportation than Chicago and San Fran. Hey Uber, here's a suggestion. Let's just make a donation travel platform. Let's lower the base fare and per mile again. Thankfully I dont live on Uber. Sign up drive for Lyft. Their guarantees are higher and easier to hit.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

im very close or i may do it only 1-2 times a month after aug.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

This weekend was the first in 8 months that I didn't drive. I took one pax on Fri night and then called it a night. The past few weeks I'm only logging about 6 hours a week, but its become clear to me that the more I put into Uber driving, the less likely I am to cultivate any other business for myself. This is a black-hole dead end gig that no longer even pays enough to warrant putting my dreams on hold. Can't stand having these entitled pricks in my car anymore, slamming my doors, scuffing my interiors, barking orders and basically vomiting their ugly personalities all over my car for peanuts anymore. For every 10 lovely human beings there is at least one that makes the entire species look like neanderthals.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Yankee said:


> This weekend was the first in 8 months that I didn't drive. I took one pax on Fri night and then called it a night. The past few weeks I'm only logging about 6 hours a week, but its become clear to me that the more I put into Uber driving, the less likely I am to cultivate any other business for myself. This is a black-hole dead end gig that no longer even pays enough to warrant putting my dreams on hold. Can't stand having these entitled pricks in my car anymore, slamming my doors, scuffing my interiors, barking orders and basically vomiting their ugly personalities all over my car for peanuts anymore. For every 10 lovely human beings there is at least one that makes the entire species look like neanderthals.


Agree!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You know, it's an amazing concept, it's just to bad that Travis and Co. don't realize the drivers are their bread and butter. Instead, they just continue to shit all over the drivers like we're the enemies. They act like we're a burden to the company. WTF!?!?

Well let them get their OVER VALUED IPO. What's going to happen is that someone (Google I hope) is going to come along and do it the right and Legal way. Insurance, help drivers with expenses and maintenance, and provide a platform where the drivers are valued and can make a liveable wage. When this takes place, Ubers stock is going to tank and end up being worth pennies and all the idiot investors are going to be shit out of luck. They will NEVER see a return on their investments and Travis better find the closest cave he can find. His days are numbered. Ubers days are numbered. It's such a poorly run company. SMMFH


----------



## ATX Lyfter (Aug 2, 2015)

Greetings! First post, but I've been lurking for a couple of months. I've driven for Uber since New Year's. I've watched as the market here in Austin as its gotten saturated with drivers, and I've seen my potential earnings get slashed for the last time. I noticed Lyft changed their offering today to a $500 bonus for new drivers. It was $250 yesterday. I'm up for giving it a go. Can I get a Lyft referral code from someone so I can get signed up today?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberIdiot55 said:


> _*Since the rate hike*_ I am too angry to log on and drive for Uber. I start a job in one month so fortunately I have this luxury. I feel really bad for people who need to drive in order to live. It's awful.
> 
> I'm trying Lyft, and was surprised I got a few rides in an hour period on Friday.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


So you only drove when there was a rate drop? I guess you were believing in the " Make more money by making less money" Uber math email they gave us.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

I"m down to 1 or 2 wknd days. More for shits and giggles. 

Btw. I was cleaning my car yesterday and I see the passenger door with deep scuffs and scratches on the doorstep. I didn't realize you could even do that. Of coarse it's just the icing on the cake. My poor car. This is definitely a "shit waiting to hit the fan" kind of job..err..I mean partnership.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

marcello9898 said:


> *Uber keeps lowering the rates based on tests*.


Yeah, this is the system they use. The winner gets to be a valued Uber partner. Yipppee.


----------



## Jerseyboy (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber management makes no sense whatsoever. They had this great concept. Uber black car. Riders loved the service. The best drivers signed on. Riders were willing to pay a premium for the service. And what does uber do? **** the pooch. Any other executive would have been booted out. I have to question the wisdom of the guys who drank the cool aid and invested millions. They are not going to be very happy. Any company would kill to have pricing power and uber threw it all away. The only thing that makes sense as to why they would embark on sucker a destructive policy it to keep competition at bay.


----------



## Jerseyboy (Jul 20, 2015)

Jerseyboy said:


> Uber management makes no sense whatsoever. They had this great concept. Uber black car. Riders loved the service. The best drivers signed on. Riders were willing to pay a premium for the service. And what does uber do? **** the pooch. Any other executive would have been booted out. I have to question the wisdom of the guys who drank the cool aid and invested millions. They are not going to be very happy. Any company would kill to have pricing power and uber threw it all away. The only thing that makes sense as to why they would embark on such a destructive policy it to keep competition at bay.


----------



## Jerseyboy (Jul 20, 2015)

As soon as they get rid of Travis or a real uber appears I will bide my time and work for a real limo company


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> You know, it's an amazing concept, it's just to bad that Travis and Co. don't realize the drivers are their bread and butter. Instead, they just continue to shit all over the drivers like we're the enemies. They act like we're a burden to the company. WTF!?!?
> 
> Well let them get their OVER VALUED IPO. What's going to happen is that someone (Google I hope) is going to come along and do it the right and Legal way. Insurance, help drivers with expenses and maintenance, and provide a platform where the drivers are valued and can make a liveable wage. When this takes place, Ubers stock is going to tank and end up being worth pennies and all the idiot investors are going to be shit out of luck. They will NEVER see a return on their investments and Travis better find the closest cave he can find. His days are numbered. Ubers days are numbered. It's such a poorly run company. SMMFH


I am waiting for the IPO so I can short their shares and make a killing out of it. There will be a hype for few months and greeedy investors will take the stock north. There are few like me and read the blogs here and understand that it a goldmine to short their stock


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

ATX Lyfter said:


> Greetings! First post, but I've been lurking for a couple of months. I've driven for Uber since New Year's. I've watched as the market here in Austin as its gotten saturated with drivers, and I've seen my potential earnings get slashed for the last time. I noticed Lyft changed their offering today to a $500 bonus for new drivers. It was $250 yesterday. I'm up for giving it a go. Can I get a Lyft referral code from someone so I can get signed up today?


Im me will send u the code


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

How are you planning on acquiring these shares that you're going to short sell? Do you honestly think that because you're a driver they are going to give you shares in the company?


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

They just dropped the rates yesterday in my area (Ventura, Ca.) so I stopped. No more! Didn't even get an email, just happened to find out from a posting on this site. 
If they at least didn't discourage tipping with their "no need to tip" mantra, most of us could deal with the cuts, but when they do both?? There are no words.
Then they spend so much $$$ on advertising (false and deceptive) for new drivers all the time because of the high turnover. Hopefully (but I'm not holding my breath) word will eventually
get out about how bad this gig really is and the endless stream of new drivers will start to slow down, at least a little........
Anyone out there who is still doing this (even just a few hours p/week) *just stop* if you have any other options at all, and if not, start looking. 
YOU'RE WORTH MORE!!! Respect yourself because Uber sure doesn't!


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> How are you planning on acquiring these shares that you're going to short sell? Do you honestly think that because you're a driver they are going to give you shares in the company?


I am a day trader too. I ain't have an expectation to expect shares from this cheap compny.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Well it sounds like you're a dumbass. In earlier posts you were going to make a killing short selling Ubers shares and now..."I ain't have an expectation to expect shares" LOL Nuff said. WOW No wonder you're driving for Uber. It shows


----------



## Jerseyboy (Jul 20, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> How are you planning on acquiring these shares that you're going to short sell? Do you honestly think that because you're a driver they are going to give you shares in the company?


After an ipo it is a public company so you will be able to short the stock


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a good start but its futile........Maybe weekends, I'm done......


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

If this FUBAR turd ever goes public it's just a matter of time before it implodes. Short selling could make you a fortune. I can just imagine what the first quarterly report reads.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, I'm aware of the stock becoming public, but good luck getting in on the money train. Read below. You don't have a chance in hell. lol

http://www.bankrate.com/finance/investing/getting-initial-public-offering-1.aspx


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Well it sounds like you're a dumbass. In earlier posts you were going to make a killing short selling Ubers shares and now..."I ain't have an expectation to expect shares" LOL Nuff said. WOW No wonder you're driving for Uber. It shows


It looks to me you disn't understand what I said. I don't expect Uber to give me shares. I said, I will short them in the market. Which means on a particular day when the prices are high and as the prices climb, i will short them and recover at a lower price. It looks like you did not read my post earlier. I am a day trader. Hope you understand what it means. By the way, who said only dumbass drive for uber. Your statement is an insult to other drivers out here. I have Dr friends and engineers driving for uber. Not because they are dumbass but they have figured out a way of networking. So did I.


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of the stock becoming public, but good luck getting in on the money train. Read below. You don't have a chance in hell. lol
> 
> http://www.bankrate.com/finance/investing/getting-initial-public-offering-1.aspx


You need to keep one thing in mind what goes up it comes down. Go check out BABA a recent example. A very hot IPO.

Finance.yahoo.com ticker sumbol BABA see the historical chart on the left and then come back on to discuss further.

When an IPO is out, a hype is created in the market and it fades in two qtrly results


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> You need to keep one thing in mind what goes up it comes down. Go check out BABA a recent example. A very hot IPO.
> 
> Finance.yahoo.com ticker sumbol BABA see the historical chart on the left and then come back on to discuss further.
> 
> When an IPO is out, a hype is created in the market and it fades in two qtrly results


You make it sound soooooo easy. Stop the BS. Then everyone will be millionaires. lol

Trust me. There are guys jumping of buildings playing that short sell gamble.


----------



## ATX Lyfter (Aug 2, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> Im me will send u the code


Thanks to everyone who filled my new inbox with referrals  I signed up using one from mizzrock, which is a super helpful person btw!

I have a mentor session scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. As soon as I get the green light on the background check, I'm driving towards the $500 bonus.


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> You make it sound soooooo easy. Stop the BS. Then everyone will be millionaires. lol
> 
> Trust me. There are guys jumping of buildings playing that short sell gamble.


Nothing is easy. This is an addiction. Who said it is easy. I lost my shirt few times. Filed bankeuptcy once.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> Nothing is easy. This is an addiction. Who said it is easy. I lost my shirt few times. Filed bankeuptcy once.


Well there you go. Filed for bankruptcy and now chasing the buck by driving Uber. LOL

Trust me the game is not rigged for little guys like us. You think playing the short game with pennies is going to get you rich? hahaha

In my other job I have contacts with people who work in Hedge Fund companies in Greenwich, CT. Showtime.

But seriously small time investors ( day traders) it's just legalize gambling.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> So you only drove when there was a rate drop? I guess you were believing in the " Make more money by making less money" Uber math email they gave us.


^^^
Haha!!! 
You always have such an amazing and incisive take on things.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JLA said:


> Yeah, this is the system they use. The winner gets to be a valued Uber partner. Yipppee.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

bscott said:


> If this FUBAR turd ever goes public it's just a matter of time before it implodes. Short selling could make you a fortune. I can just imagine what the first quarterly report reads.


^^^
If there is one.


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> Well there you go. Filed for bankruptcy and now chasing the buck by driving Uber. LOL
> 
> Trust me the game is not rigged for little guys like us. You think playing the short game with pennies is going to get you rich? hahaha
> 
> ...


Why do you think that people who file for bankruptcy chase a buck through uber. There are other reasons Networking, other business interests. If you happen to come to los angeles im me and I will take you around to show you where I work and where I live. By the way I dont even drive uber to chase money it pays for gas parking etc. i do not drive or wait for surge or pull over at a parking
Lot. I have a simple agenda. Accept only 4.7 or up ratings. Anything below that accept cancel for other reason. If i get s customer that has a similar vusiness interests as mine we exchange numbers and meet again.

Before you judge someone think twice. Do not go on rattling trying to prove that you are a smart ass.

I made my mistakes in the past who doesn't. We live in an imperfect world. I am done replying to you as people like you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> Why do you think that people who file for bankruptcy chase a buck through uber. There are other reasons Networking, other business interests. If you happen to come to los angeles im me and I will take you around to show you where I work and where I live. By the way I dont even drive uber to chase money it pays for gas parking etc. i do not drive or wait for surge or pull over at a parking
> Lot. I have a simple agenda. Accept only 4.7 or up ratings. Anything below that accept cancel for other reason. If i get s customer that has a similar vusiness interests as mine we exchange numbers and meet again.
> 
> Before you judge someone think twice. Do not go on rattling trying to prove that you are a smart ass.
> ...


I'm just teasing you. lol

But seriously don't play that short game.

But if you are serious about investing look into GILD. Low trailing PE (13) accelerating earnings forward PE less than 10. 90% of the HEP C market - with a CURE! And a batch of drugs in the pipeline. a Recently announced $15 Billion buy back ad a New 1.5% Dividend. ALso great management that is share holder friendly that knows how to buy new profitable companies. A very cheap stock for it's potential!

Just look into it.

BTW How is the real estate market in LA? rebounding?


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> If there is one.


That's a good point. Gotta be wondering what Goldman Sachs and a host of others are thinking?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Stop driving won't change anything!!! Drivers need to strike!!!
#UberLowRatesGate on Twitter


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

This was the first weekend I haven't driven since November. Not driving again until rates go back up. I'm tired of wearing out my car for nothing.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

It's really nice to lift my grocery bags from my rear leather seats and not see mud, shoe scrapes on the door panels, Fiber One Bar wrappers, shredded receipts from the hookah bar, near dead drunken females and.....not have to smell the stench of weed, patchouli oil, foot, ass, "Dragon Breath", Dolce and Gabana "The One" or whatever those stinky sandwiches that Mexicans eat that stank like baloney, foot and ass.

Life is good since I stopped Ubering.

Tons of female Uber drivers in Chicago now. The next round. I wouldn't flinch if I saw Oprah, Rosie or Michele Obama behind the wheel of a Tahoe with a livery plate here. Once THEY claim exploitation, discrimination and demand maternity leaves of abscence this Uber gig is just tha-roo.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I too quit driving Ventura County yesterday after Uber offered up a 20% summer discount (20 cents a mile) from my/drivers income...mind you without a mention to the me/drivers. Purely underhanded and low.


UBER is about as sleezy as they come


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm about to quit if Phoenix reduces its rates down to the 75 cents/mile that's rumored. **** that. I'll enjoy my Friday and Saturday nights instead of making peanuts to put up with other peoples' shit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

renworb said:


> They just dropped the rates yesterday in my area (Ventura, Ca.) so I stopped. No more! Didn't even get an email, just happened to find out from a posting on this site.
> If they at least didn't discourage tipping with their "no need to tip" mantra, most of us could deal with the cuts, but when they do both?? There are no words.
> Then they spend so much $$$ on advertising (false and deceptive) for new drivers all the time because of the high turnover. Hopefully (but I'm not holding my breath) word will eventually
> get out about how bad this gig really is and the endless stream of new drivers will start to slow down, at least a little........
> ...


At some point, everyone will directly know someone that drove for uber, when that happens uber will not be able to keep up with turn over rate..


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

eltakasaaiya said:


> have Dr friends and engineers driving for uber.


If my dr was driving for uber, I'd be concerned.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

If I need s referral to sign up for LYFT to get a $500 bonus someone send it over...ill sign today

On a footnote went to turn in my FUBAR phone and saw newbies giddy to ruin their cars for a $1.00 a mile...they will hopefully wise up quickly.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I have not driven for two weeks in Minneapolis. I am now just doing Lyft. I got that below email from them the other day. Please deactivate me you greedy bastards. LOL.









Inactivity Alert
2 Week Deactivation Warning








It's been a while since you last picked up a rider and we'd love to have you back, so we recommend driving again otherwise your account will be deactivated soon.
Want to keep driving?
1. Complete a trip in the next week.

-or-

2. Reply to this email and let us know if you're on vacation, out of town, or temporarily can't drive.
Don't Want to Pay for an Uber Phone?
Skip the $10 weekly fee and download the Uber Partner app free on your qualified iPhone or Android device.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> I have not driven for two weeks in Minneapolis. I am now just doing Lyft. I got that below email from them the other day. Please deactivate me you greedy bastards. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are they still hyping the flexibility and "just drive whenever you want" thing?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I would take a drive a week just to stay active...if/when UBER sends that to me I will wait until at least a 2.9 surge.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I too quit driving Ventura County yesterday after Uber offered up a 20% summer discount (20 cents a mile) from my/drivers income...mind you without a mention to the me/drivers. Purely underhanded and low.
> 
> UBER is about as sleezy as they come


Sleasy as they come. They don't even pretend not to be anything but duchbags.

"A senior executive at Uber suggested that the company should consider hiring a team of opposition researchers and spend one million dollars to dig up dirt on its critics in the media - and specifically to spread details of the personal life of a female journalist who has criticized the company," http://www.businessinsider.com/an-uber-exec-brought-up-the-idea-of-spying-on-journalists-2014-11


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It's funny that they send those stupid emails out.

I stopped driving in early April. I got the deactivation email at the end of June and it wasn't even for not giving rides. It was due to an insurance change that I never reported to Goober.



















I don't know how long it takes them to realize you have become inactive but it appears several months.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

I was busy this weekend so I drove a few hours Thursday and that was it. Tried going online today after taking my uncle to the doctor and got 0 pings in 40 minutes followed by a required update. So I assume my app was not actually working due to needing an update it didn't tell me I needed. Either that or nobody was using Uber today at all. Just went home and said **** it.

Anyway, my lease is up in a couple weeks so I'm done regardless after that. Gonna work weekends and say good riddance after that.

Btw someone was mentioning signing bonuses with Lyft? Are those available in NJ?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> I have not driven for two weeks in Minneapolis. I am now just doing Lyft. I got that below email from them the other day. Please deactivate me you greedy bastards. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy hardly seems FUBAR drivers are self employed let alone independent.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

No, I'll keep going til my wheels fall off...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Haven't driven in 2 weeks and 1 day. No notice yet. Just need some time off to spend with my kid when I'm not working my full-time day job.


----------



## Maxcain (Aug 4, 2015)

I have done the driving for Uber for 2 months and have not made more then $300 a week at 60 hours.Not including my gas so around $220 in a week.I was diciplined for cancelling fares that were more then 10 minutes away and was warned not to do this and have the fare cancel.Then Uber told me just dont accept any fares that are to far,well today they deactivated me for not accepting 90% of fares which is a lie and i stopped taking fares that are to far.Does it make sense to drive 10-15 miuntes away and only fot the fare to go less then $5 away? If i got tips then i would do it and i am now looking to drive with Lyft at least tips are accepting.Uber will not be around much longer


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

When I started Uber they made it seem like everything was on the up and up. A simple Google search results in article after article on Ubers bad behavior, misleading drivers in coverage, tips and pay. After I make enough to pay for my books I'm OUT! Never worked for such a shady company in my life!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> When I started Uber they made it seem like everything was on the up and up. A simple Google search results in article after article on Ubers bad behavior, misleading drivers in coverage, tips and pay. After I make enough to pay for my books I'm OUT! Never worked for such a shady company in my life!!


Let's hope you don't get into a wreck or need a major repair before that happens.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> I'm about to quit if Phoenix reduces its rates down to the 75 cents/mile that's rumored. **** that. I'll enjoy my Friday and Saturday nights instead of making peanuts to put up with other peoples' shit.


Hey! What is that Über hooptie fleet called there? Can't for the life of me remember what a rider told me.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If my dr was driving for uber, I'd be concerned.


Nothing to be concerned about, Drs. are essentially self-employed. They can only work so many hours. Their income is finite. Driving on the other hand can be fun and enjoyable along with some cool extra cash. I know a Dr. who was doing Network Marketing for a bit but I don't think he is any longer. It's all about cash flow and having more than one revenue stream. It's smart.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Nothing to be concerned about, Drs. are essentially self-employed. They can only work so many hours. Their income is finite. Driving on the other hand can be fun and enjoyable along with some cool extra cash. I know a Dr. who was doing Network Marketing for a bit but I don't think he is any longer. It's all about cash flow and having more than one revenue stream. It's smart.


Yeah, I don't know why more Doctors aren't driving for Uber. Lol


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Nothing to be concerned about, Drs. are essentially self-employed. They can only work so many hours. Their income is finite. Driving on the other hand can be fun and enjoyable along with some cool extra cash. I know a Dr. who was doing Network Marketing for a bit but I don't think he is any longer. It's all about cash flow and having more than one revenue stream. It's smart.


Do you really think it's smart? If my daughter's pediatrician picked me up in her Lexus for $0.75/mile without proper licensing or insurance, I would lose respect for her. I understand that there are well-off and educated people who drive uberx, and I think there are some legitimate reasons for doing so, but Drs are different. I would not feel confident in my dr if she was taking in such a foolish risk. I'm certain her lawyer would heavily advise against it, since if she was in an accident, her entire practice could be in jeopardy.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Do you really think it's smart? If my daughter's pediatrician picked me up in her Lexus for $0.75/mile without proper licensing or insurance, I would lose respect for her. I understand that there are well-off and educated people who drive uberx, and I think there are some legitimate reasons for doing so, but Drs are different. I would not feel confident in my dr if she was taking in such a foolish risk. I'm certain her lawyer would heavily advise against it, since if she was in an accident, her entire practice could be in jeopardy.


I must have missed something. I wasn't advocating driving without insurance or a license. That would not be wise for anyone. Drs. are held to some high standard in society because they practice medicine but don't cure anything. The nature of their work I guess is highly esteemed but I wouldn't call it foolish if they drove Uber. Having multiple revenue streams is smart. What happens when one dries up, you have others to pick up the slack...hence smart.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I believe she picked me up, she was wearing her scrubs and had a stethoscope around her neck.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> I believe she picked me up, she was wearing her scrubs and had a stethoscope around her neck.


That would be flat out ridiculous


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> I must have missed something. I wasn't advocating driving without insurance or a license. That would not be wise for anyone. Drs. are held to some high standard in society because they practice medicine but don't cure anything. The nature of their work I guess is highly esteemed but I wouldn't call it foolish if they drove Uber. Having multiple revenue streams is smart. What happens when one dries up, you have others to pick up the slack...hence smart.


Are you familiar with UberX? Lol. Almost all uberx drivers are driving without hack licenses or proper commercial insurance. At 75 cents per mile, how can you call that a revenue stream?

You're also overlooking the incredible risk/liability that comes along with driving. Someone who has dedicated so much time to practicing medicine would hardly want to take the risk of getting sued by someone who "gets hurt" in a dr's car.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Are you familiar with UberX? Lol. Almost all uberx drivers are driving without hack licenses or proper commercial insurance. At 75 cents per mile, how can you call that a revenue stream?


As far as commercial license requirements, that depends on the city and/or country and that is subject to definition and further speculation; since they claim, it is "ridesharing".


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> how can you call that a revenue stream?


It really depends on the local market. It's economies of scale. $0.75 in one area might have the same buying power as $2.10 in other areas.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

eltakasaaiya said:


> Nothing is easy. This is an addiction. Who said it is easy. I lost my shirt few times. Filed bankeuptcy once.


POST # 30/@eltakassaaiya: Pardon the
eObvious Question: 
Is a "bankeuptcy"
a More Expedient Process for the Mis-
spellers among us?

Is it Among the"Genius" displayed by the 
"#[F]Uberistus Illuminati" ?

Does it "come w/ a FREE 'Old Fashioned'"?

Peskiest Bison EVER!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 30/@eltakassaaiya: Pardon the
> eObvious Question:
> Is a "bankeuptcy"
> a More Expedient Process for the Mis-
> ...


That's poetry Boston.


----------



## jfm (Aug 5, 2015)

Uber in Dallas is OBER!...just sucked!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> I too quit driving Ventura County yesterday after Uber offered up a 20% summer discount (20 cents a mile) from my/drivers income...mind you without a mention to the me/drivers. Purely underhanded and low.
> 
> UBER is about as sleezy as they come


POST # 41 /XUberMike: Amen, I say to
You, Brother Michael
A...M...E...N...!

btw: sleAzy...it's the word...have You heard...
it's the Way #[F]Uber's Dealin'.....sleazy. Word!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> That's poetry Boston.


POST # 69/Uber Kraus: Thank You! I
resemble that remark.

Actually, pardon the Off-hand Reference
to Tension Relief. I must have been chan-
neling the "ShakeWeight"/Creme Fraiche
Episode of Comedy Central's "South Park".

Respect my Poetic AuthoriTAW!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberIdiot55 said:


> Since the rate hike I am too angry to log on and drive for Uber. I start a job in one month so fortunately I have this luxury. I feel really bad for people who need to drive in order to live. It's awful.
> 
> I'm trying Lyft, and was surprised I got a few rides in an hour period on Friday.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


lyft is alot better than uber


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Just got my LYFT ride approved...going to put my 30 hours in this weekend with ten peak hours and see what the 90% income looks like...could be 90% of nothing is nothing but we will see.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 58/JaguaGirl: OP! Pardon the
> Thread Interruption
> to Share the Good News! Apparently,
> about 10+/- days ago You reached the
> ...


That's NO BULL


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

might i ask how many of these people are still driving for uber? uberx?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664
> 
> might i ask how many of these people are still driving for uber? uberx?


POST # 77/UberProphet?: In a General
Sense.....You just did!

May I recommend Reading the Works of
the UPNF Drivership? FOUR HUNDRED
AND THREE THOUSAND Posts & Replies
contain the Answers that You seek.

Nothing personal, but You HAVE to be
willing to Read.......
Intensively & Extensively !

Mentoring Bison Advises.


----------



## jfm (Aug 5, 2015)

over to lyft


----------



## UberAnnoyed (Aug 7, 2015)

jfm said:


> over to lyft


If you need a referral code let me know. We both get 500 bucks if you were to complete 50 rides in 30 days. I've been with lyft for nearly 10 months & uber for 9. Much better company and riders are friendly!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I quit and then started again with a very disciplined game plan. I'm not delusional enough to think I've figured out how to beat the system. I'm lucky that I live in an area near a major city without much competition. When I do drive, which is not very often, I only drive during times when I can get airport runs and longer rides. It doesn't take long to figure out that the more you drive, the less profit you will make. Here's a post I made that outlines this philosophy in more detail:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-anyone-figure-out-hourly-wage.31157/


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Went from 100+ hours a week last summer to an average of 20 minutes a week this summer. Making $5 to $11 a week now.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> Went from 100+ hours a week last summer to an average of 20 minutes a week this summer. Making $5 to $11 a week now.


Sounds to me like you figured it out. Congratulations!


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> It really depends on the local market. It's economies of scale. $0.75 in one area might have the same buying power as $2.10 in other areas.


That's called the difference in costs of living, not economies of scale. And other than maybe NYC, which is stupid expensive for a variety of reasons, I can't think of any two markets where the difference is that drastic.

The COL is fairly reasonable here in Phoenix. If Uber dropped their rates to 75 cents a mile, you flat out would not be able to make any money. That's not hyperbole or me exaggerating or any other doom and gloom assessment from some hater on Uberpeople, even with an economical car, it'd still be a losing proposition. Unless you've deluded yourself enough to think that, "Well, depreciation and maintenance is just a paper loss, so I'm really making bank!".


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> That's called the difference in costs of living, not economies of scale. And other than maybe NYC, which is stupid expensive for a variety of reasons, I can't think of any two markets where the difference is that drastic.
> 
> The COL is fairly reasonable here in Phoenix. If Uber dropped their rates to 75 cents a mile, you flat out would not be able to make any money. That's not hyperbole or me exaggerating or any other doom and gloom assessment from some hater on Uberpeople, even with an economical car, it'd still be a losing proposition. Unless you've deluded yourself enough to think that, "Well, depreciation and maintenance is just a paper loss, so I'm really making bank!".


*Types of Economies of Scale*

There are two main types of economies of scale: internal and external.

Internal economies are, as the name implies, internal to the company itself and is controllable by management. External economies are supported by external actors, such as the industry, geographic location, or government.

Source: http://useconomy.about.com/od/glossary/g/economy_scale.htm


----------



## jfm (Aug 5, 2015)

sorr


UberAnnoyed said:


> If you need a referral code let me know. We both get 500 bucks if you were to complete 50 rides in 30 days. I've been with lyft for nearly 10 months & uber for 9. Much better company and riders are friendly!


sorry missed your response...still in approval mode...send me referral code....and I will try to get the referral fee...BTW Uber took 6 days to fix my account that they screwed up. Basically they re-enrolled me...posted my rides to new account... I re-submitted all docs...etc clearly local office has no authority over data. They even tried to re-do bkgrnd check...LOL...that failed to run because it had been don the previous week... It was an absolutely idiotic process ...caused by whatever screw up put me in Pennsylvania! Six days to fix....come on...ridiculous!


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> You know, it's an amazing concept, it's just to bad that Travis and Co. don't realize the drivers are their bread and butter. Instead, they just continue to shit all over the drivers like we're the enemies. They act like we're a burden to the company. WTF!?!?
> 
> Well let them get their OVER VALUED IPO. What's going to happen is that someone (Google I hope) is going to come along and do it the right and Legal way. Insurance, help drivers with expenses and maintenance, and provide a platform where the drivers are valued and can make a liveable wage. When this takes place, Ubers stock is going to tank and end up being worth pennies and all the idiot investors are going to be shit out of luck. They will NEVER see a return on their investments and Travis better find the closest cave he can find. His days are numbered. Ubers days are numbered. It's such a poorly run company. SMMFH


It could be Google. Tesla is where the smart money is!


----------



## hmmmmm (Jun 15, 2015)

eltakasaaiya said:


> I am a day trader too. I ain't have an expectation to expect shares from this cheap compny.


As a trader you should be aware that short selling a stock is not allowed for 3 months from a stocks ipo. I do believe this applies to all options too but i know puts are not allowed either. Im sure by then the damage will have been done. Believe me i wish you could short day 1 bc i see alot of upside in the downside of uber stock.


----------



## hmmmmm (Jun 15, 2015)

Jerseyboy said:


> After an ipo it is a public company so you will be able to short the stock


Wrong. Sec prohibits short selling a stock in its first 3 months of trading.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Went gang busters for 2 weeks... saw what I got paid.. Now I go out when ever they say "take a trip or get deactivated" so I take one trip and wait for the next text.. they come about once a month,.


----------

